# How to do BLD?



## julesv (Jan 17, 2009)

How do they do it? Could anybody help and post a link so I can learn easily...


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 17, 2009)

julesv said:


> How do they do it? Could anybody help and post a link so I can *learn easily*...




If you want to learn it easily, then I'd start with classic pochmann. I found it quite easy to pick up. Badmephisto has a really good video tutorial, so you could search for that.


----------



## julesv (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks I'll look into it. It's really cool.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm using badmephisto's video as well. Took me about a day to get the method down, but I'm still having trouble with memorization...


----------



## mazei (Jan 18, 2009)

Memo is just practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 19, 2009)

I also got the method down in a day, it took me about a week to get the memo down. 

I started by writing down the order and solving the cube under the table while reading the notes just to make sure I was doing it right. Once I was comfortable with this, I wrote down the list again but this time memorised from the paper and solved the cube blindfolded. After a couple of successes I tried to memorise the pieces as I went along without using paper. This seemed to take ages at first, but the more solves you do, the faster you get. 

I'm thinking of changing my memo system from letter pair images to just letters, it seems easier to recall so 'think' ahead should be really good but I'm not sure if memo will be faster.


----------



## byu (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still working on classic pochmann, I just can't seem to get a couple of things down. I have two questions about it, both regarding edges:

1. What do you do if an edge is in its correct place, but flipped?
2. What do you do if your cycle starts with an edge like UR and ends with RU?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 19, 2009)

byu said:


> I'm still working on classic pochmann, I just can't seem to get a couple of things down. I have two questions about it, both regarding edges:
> 
> 1. What do you do if an edge is in its correct place, but flipped?
> 2. What do you do if your cycle starts with an edge like UR and ends with RU?



1. you either learn how to flip edges using macky's 3OP guide by memorizing them in the beginning or you just shoot to that place on each sticker of that piece. For example, if UL is flipped, you shoot to UL, then to LU.
2. I don't really understand this question. I would think that if you have what you just explained, the cycle would just be over and you would keep going. However, how would your cycle start with UR? UR is supposed to be your buffer position in classic pochmann.


----------



## byu (Jan 19, 2009)

happa95 said:


> 2. I don't really understand this question. I would think that if you have what you just explained, the cycle would just be over and you would keep going. However, how would your cycle start with UR? UR is supposed to be your buffer position in classic pochmann.



Yes, what I mean is, suppose the UR stickers needs to go to LU, and LU needs to go to RU?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 19, 2009)

byu said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. I don't really understand this question. I would think that if you have what you just explained, the cycle would just be over and you would keep going. However, how would your cycle start with UR? UR is supposed to be your buffer position in classic pochmann.
> ...



Oh, you would just do L F J-perm F' L' or whatever you do and then you are done with the cycle. And of course, if it was an odd number of cycles, you have parity so you would do R Perm.

EDITL: oops, that messes up the corners. You could, theoretically just shoot to UL and then flip both of them afterwords. But what I would do is L2 D l' J-perm l D' L2


----------



## Stefan (Jan 19, 2009)

Then shoot to LU and break into the next cycle.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 19, 2009)

byu said:


> I'm still working on classic pochmann, I just can't seem to get a couple of things down. I have two questions about it, both regarding edges:
> 
> 1. What do you do if an edge is in its correct place, but flipped?
> 2. What do you do if your cycle starts with an edge like UR and ends with RU?


what I do is remember all those edges that are flipped and at the end I would use an edge flipping alg [(M'U)*3 M'U2(M'U)*3 M'] + setup moves to fix them


----------

